
Google’s AI translation tool seems to have invented its own secret language - lucodibidil
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/22/googles-ai-translation-tool-seems-to-have-invented-its-own-secret-internal-language
======
M_Grey
On the downside, it's just a loop of Bender saying, "Kill all humans." Kidding
aside though, the last bits of the article seem to spell out a future in
which, for better or worse, we don't really understand what's under the hood,
completely. What exactly is the implication, crazy extremes aside, of systems
which essentially build their own black boxes?

~~~
arjunbajaj
A few days ago I found an Asimov story, The Last Question[1] on the comments
on some other HN post. The story talks about computers which are far more
advanced than today's and no human can completely understand their inner
workings.

I think, even today, a modern microprocessor is out of the reach of any single
human to fully comprehend. This is definitely the case for the extremely vast
field of computer science.

Maybe the future of computing and artificial intelligence are systems that are
in our capability to build but beyond our understanding of why they do what
they do!

[1]:
[http://multivax.com/last_question.html](http://multivax.com/last_question.html)

------
AlbertoGP
This is flagged as a [dupe]; it would be useful to have automated links to the
previous discussion in HN, maybe in the [dupe] tag.

I'll now go search for the previous discussion. The "past" link does not yield
any results, and even searching for the TC URL does not find it.

~~~
detaro
It's a discussion of the google blog post linked in the techcrunch article
(which arguably just reports on that article, and thus maybe shouldn't have
been submitted):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13018201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13018201)

~~~
AlbertoGP
Yes, exactly! Thanks!

------
TazeTSchnitzel
But is it coördinate or compound multilingualism?

